# Ne Frage zu Steam spielen



## flohrida (2. November 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich wollte mir bei Steam Dirt 3 laden und wunderte mich über den Preis 39.99€ obwohl es ja jetzt schon über 1 jahr alt ist?? Bei amazon kostet das Spiel 12.99€ kann ich es bei Amazon kaufen und erkennt es Steam bei der Installation? 

Sorry für die nooby frage aber hab bisher nie mit Steam gezockt und mich eigentlich auch nie weiter damit beschäftigt doch jetzt im zuge des neuen PC´s und meiner Studienkollegen naja GAMING RULES 

Danke für die Antworten bin mir sicher da kommen ein paar!


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (2. November 2012)

Klar, es ist egal wo du das Spiel kaufst 
Steam ist oft teurer bei alten Spielen, ist keine Seltenheit


----------



## doodlez (2. November 2012)

einfach da kaufen wo es am billigsten ist und dann einfach den key bei steam aktivieren


----------



## Erok (2. November 2012)

Du musst nur aufpassen daß Du bei  Amazon kein  Russen-Key erwischt, bei dem eine VPN-Verbindung für den Key und fürs spielen nachher notwendig ist. Auch  sowas wird leider bei Amazon verkauft, ohne entsprechenden Hinweis dazu.

Greetz Erok


----------



## flohrida (2. November 2012)

OK danke für die Infos 
Mal nochne frage dazu diese "Erungenschaften" was genau is´n das? Was muss ich mir darunter vorstellen


----------



## Festplatte (3. November 2012)

Die kann man durch bestimme Aktionen im jeweiligen Spiel freischalten, wie z.b. "Töte 100 Gegner" oder "Finde den Geheimraum im Level X". Damit kann man dann bei Freunden angeben!  In einigen seltenen Fällen wie z.b. bei Team Fortress 2, kann man durch Errungenschaften auch Waffen, usw. freischalten. aber meistens sind die Errungenschaften nur zum Freuen und evt. Angeben!


----------



## Toffelwurst (3. November 2012)

Erok schrieb:


> Du musst nur aufpassen daß Du bei  Amazon kein  Russen-Key erwischt, bei dem eine VPN-Verbindung für den Key und fürs spielen nachher notwendig ist. Auch  sowas wird leider bei Amazon verkauft, ohne entsprechenden Hinweis dazu.
> 
> Greetz Erok


 
Sowas kommt aber nicht vor, wenn man von Amazon direkt kauft.
Der Marketplace ist nicht besser als die Bucht und jeder User sollte ihn standardmäßig ausblenden. Da kauft man einfach nicht!


----------

